# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Innen-/Tretlager tauschen

## renleb

Hi @ll!

Habe ein GT Fury Elite 2015 und muss das Innenlager tauschen. Ich bräuchte bitte Hilfe ob ich wohl das Richtige bestelle.

Zum bestehenden Innenlager habe ich im Internet diese Infos gefunden:

Innenlager:	FSA, 83mm
Kurbelgarnitur:	FSA MotoX DH, 165mm, w/ 36T ring

Also 83mm Breit ist mir schonmal klar. Gibt es aber Unterschiede beim Innendurchmesser?

Würde das passen?

https://www.bikester.at/shimano-sain...mm-357654.html
oder das
https://www.bike24.at/1.php?content=...0;pgc=0;page=3

Danke und ride on!

René

----------


## FLo33

Passen beide.

24 mm Achsdurchmesser, und 83 Einbaubreite hast eh schon selber rausgefunden.

----------


## renleb

Hi und danke!!!Was meinst du? Ist die Hope den Mehrpreis wert?lg

----------


## FLo33

Ich würde ein Saint um wohlfeile 27 € nehmen.

----------


## renleb

Danke dir!

----------


## georg

> Was meinst du? Ist die Hope den Mehrpreis wert?


 Das Hope ist blau. Ist das 70,- Aufpreis wert?  :Big Grin:

----------


## MacMike

> Hi @ll!
> 
> https://www.bikester.at/shimano-saint-sm-bb80-innenlager-bsa-83-mm-357654.html
> oder das
> https://www.bike24.at/1.php?content=...0;pgc=0;page=3
> 
> 
> René


Was ist es geworden?  :Smile:

----------


## renleb

das Saint

----------

